# Breakfast with the Beatles



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

Why did it leave Sirius/XM?


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

http://www.digitalradiocentral.com/decades-pop-rock/14397-breakfast-beatles-6.html#post335286 Answer is in the second sentence of the linked post: EMI demanding more royalties.


----------



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

What a bummer. Thanks


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Used to be a fantastic show. I would try to listen to it most weeks.

Sad to hear it go,
Kevin


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

Thats odd.. i just heard a ad for it on one of the channels today... maybe they worked it out.


----------

